# How do you get into showing?



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

What discipline?


----------



## mangomelon (May 11, 2012)

Reining is what I really want to do but I live in Portland, Oregon and it doesn't seem like a lot of people are into Western events here besides trail riding...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Reining is something you need someone to teach you and once you find a reining instructor/trainer, they will steer you in the direction of where to compete, how to prepare etc. I show open, all around, I got into it because I had an instructor who coached for preparation of horse shows. Even if you know how to rein, you still need a coach/instructor, every reiner I know does.


----------



## mangomelon (May 11, 2012)

Okay how would you find a good reining instructor? I have a trainer right now who helped me with groundwork and stuff when I first got my horse but I don't think she gets very deep into any specific event. I know my horse was trained to be a Reiner and that's what I'd like to do with him but I'm not sure where to go next...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Go to a show and meet trainers there.


----------



## mangomelon (May 11, 2012)

That would be a great idea... If I could find a show around here. It's all English and I'd like to do western....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Look online for associations & clubs in your area. I don't know how your area operates, but in BC, Canada, we have a horse council where it comes with the national Equestrian Canada affiliation & certifications. I just comb their website & find trainers in which discipline I am interested in & go from there.


----------

